# htaccess - mehrere Domains, auf https Umleiten?



## unrealzero_php (29. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen

Wie es es möglich, wenn mehrere Domains auf ein Hosting zeigen, die Umleitung anhand der Domain vorzunehmen.

Pro Domain soll die Umleitung auf die jeweilige Domain via HTTPS und immer ohne www umgeleitet werden?

Beispiel:

http://www.meinedomainXY.ch  -->  https://meinedomainXY.ch
http://meinedomainXY.ch  -->  https://meinedomainXY.ch
https://www.meinedomainXY.ch  -->  https://meinedomainXY.ch


http://www.meinedomainAB.ch  -->  https://meinedomainAB.ch
http://meinedomainAB.ch  -->  https://meinedomainAB.ch
https://www.meinedomainAB.ch  -->  https://meinedomainAB.ch

Besten Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Bratkartoffel (29. Dezember 2014)

Hi,

laut Google sollte das in etwa so funktionieren:
http://www.oliver-thiele.de/wissensdatenbank/apache-konfiguration/http-https-redirect.html

Grüße,
BK


----------



## unrealzero_php (29. Dezember 2014)

Besten Dank für die schnelle Rückmeludng.

Dieses Redirect funktioniert nur auf folgende beiden Varianten:
http://meinedomainXY.ch --> https://meinedomainXY.ch
http://meinedomainAB.ch --> https://meinedomainAB.ch

sobald ein WWW vor der Domain steht wird es auf https://www.meine... anstelle von https://meine... weitergeleitet, was bei SSL Zertifikaten zu einem Sicherheitshinweis führt.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (29. Dezember 2014)

Hi,

das www bekommst du wie hier beschrieben weg:
https://stackoverflow.com/questions...ful-way-to-remove-www-via-rewrite-in-htaccess

Etwas komisch so ein Zertifikat ohne www, das sollte doch inzwischen eigentlich bei jedem Anbieter als Alt-Subjectname mit dabei sein, oder?

Grüße,
BK


----------



## unrealzero_php (29. Dezember 2014)

Leider funktioniert jetzt die Umleitung:

https://www.meine noch nicht, das WWW bleibt in diesem Fall erhalten?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (29. Dezember 2014)

Hi,

hast du da die Regeln aus der ersten Antwort genommen? Die Frage zeigt nur ein Beispiel zum hinzufügen des www, die Antwort dann das entfernen.

Grüße,
BK


----------



## unrealzero_php (29. Dezember 2014)

Ja, folgender Aufbau ergibt sind bei mir:

RewriteCond %{SERVER_PORT} !^443$
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^www\.(.+)$
RewriteRule ^ http%2://%1%{REQUEST_URI} [R=301,L]

Die Domain https://www.meine... funktioniert aber noch immer nicht, habe schon fast alles ausprobiert.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (29. Dezember 2014)

Hi,

bei dir ist das %2 nicht definiert, da du statt auf HTTPS auf den Port abfrägst. Hat das einen speziellen Grund?

Grüße,
BK


----------



## unrealzero_php (29. Dezember 2014)

Danke für den Hinweis. Wäre es nicht möglich, https:// fix zu setzen?

RewriteRule ^ https://%1%{REQUEST_URI} [R=301,L]


----------

